# my new racking



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

heres a quick pic of my new rack i will be making a metal one soon but this will do for now i hope you all like it let me know what ya think.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

another....


----------



## Red-Belly-Mike (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice Work!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks nice man. do you get alot of sun comein in that window...o wait your in

the uk ya'll never get the sun


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cheers i have been doing it when i get home for work at 8pm the whole street hate me for using my band saw at night its so loud but it had to be done.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cheers mr.f i like being reminded about that one.
no i dont get too much from it they seem to be happy up there tho they get to watch the world go bye.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks good


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

looking good,

What kind of band saw do you have, usually thoses things are really quiet!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

ahh no sorry lated nite last nite its a circular saw cant remember the make will have a look and find out.
im glad you all like it.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Nice "Rack" u got there man....

how long did it take u to make that?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

about 8 hours in total woth cutting fixing and instaslation.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

carisma02uk said:


> about 8 hours in total woth cutting fixing and instaslation.


 u made good time man... that wouldve taken me a Week


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

my dads a chippy he told me how to do it so i just got on with it.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice work man!


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

thanks for the kind works everyone im glad you all think its good, i may just stick with this one then instead of making a metal one.


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

good job on your new rack


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks good!


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice, how much did it cost you to make?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

cheers all im glad you like it so far no bad comments thats not an invite.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Good space saving idea!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niice man. Look good from here


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks very good, I wouldn't even bother making a metal one as wood works better as far as interior design goes.


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks very good, I wouldn't even bother making a metal one as wood works better as far as interior design goes.


 ok thank you mr luwellen bowen, fabulos darling.

hahah cheers mate nice one.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

hey brits, i've got english ancestry and my mom loves the u.k. to death.







she came back and was like loving the word chippy and sh*t. she was like "guess what a chippy is?" i'm like "um, i dunno." she's like "it's a carpenter! isn't that awesome?" i was like "yeah". she totally digs the british (except her mother in law) and feels the need to quote you guys randomly. it's kinda like living with madonna i assume. by the way guys, sorry about madonna moving over there. she sucks. on the other hand, she's not in the states now so that's good. her fake british accent is making me break out in hives and heat flashes.

your rack is cool by the way.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s good how big is your rbp tank ??


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

the reds are only in a 45 till the 15dec when it get my new one tis being made but i dint order it my family did and they are keeping sizes to them selvs, i hope its huge it will have to go down stairs coz i only got room for a 48x18x18 up stairs i bet thats wot they got me if so i will have to sell some later on down the road, unless i am doing constant water changes and keeping them very well feed.

i can wait for my new one to come.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Looks good


----------

